# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Medusa box تحديثات :  Medusa Box v1.6.2 - SHW-M250S/K, SHW-A200K, SHV-M130K and more!

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Medusa Box v1.6.2 is out! 
Added support for Samsung SC-03D, Samsung SGH-I727, Samsung SGH-I727R,  Samsung SHW-M250K,
Samsung SHW-M250S, Samsung SHW-A200K, Samsung SHV-M130K and LG SU640!   Medusa Box v1.6.2 Release Notes: 
- Added support for the following models:  Samsung SC-03D - added Dead Boot/Phone Repair.Samsung SGH-I727 - added Dead Boot/Phone Repair (thanks to Mr. Dr_Wolodya).Samsung SGH-I727R - added Dead Boot/Phone Repair (thanks to Mr. Dr_Wolodya).Samsung SHW-M250K - added Dead Boot/Phone Repair.Samsung SHW-M250S - added Dead Boot/Phone Repair.Samsung SHW-A200K - added Dead Boot/Phone Repair.Samsung SHV-M130K - added Dead Boot/Phone Repair.LG SU640 - added Dead Boot/Phone Repair.SGH-I937 - improved connection and repair procedure. 
- Released some improvements to the main software.
- Repair files uploaded to the support area. 
Medusa Team still delivers the best solutions for your business. More to come, stay with us! 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

